# Surchauffe, Imac G5 ..disons .... URGENT !!!!



## Jec (20 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec mon Imac G5, il se met en veille automatique suite à un problème de surchauffe. Dès que ça se produit une fois, c'est bon pour toutes les 3 minutes. Selon un widget , le CPU est à 74°C et c'est toujours dans ces températures là qu'il craque ...

C'est un problème récent et je ne me demande pas si c'est lié à de la poussière qui s'est accumulée dans le ventilo, grille, etc .. z'avez un lien à me donner pour ouvrir la bécane "proprement" () et nettoyer ça ?! Ou une astuce ?! J'ai effectué une recherchce mais rien de très convainquant ... En plus c'est mon outils de travail alors c'est plus ou moins urgent ...

Merci d'avance !!


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (20 Juin 2006)

Si il chauffe c'est qu'il utilise son processeur à fond ! Cherche à savoir "qui" utilise en tâche de fond ton processeur (moniteur d'activité)...


----------



## Dramis (20 Juin 2006)

Un bon dépoussièrage ça peut pas faire de mal...


----------



## Imaginus (20 Juin 2006)

Surchauffe:

-Thread bouffant les ressources.
-Grilles d'evacuation d'air degeux.
-Paté de pate thermique.
-Un imac G5 à donf (100% calcul lourd) chauffe à 60-65 degrés.Au dela il brasse de l'air chaud ou n'arrive pas  a évacuer ou transmettre sa chaleur au ventirad.


----------



## Laurent_h (20 Juin 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec mon Imac G5, il se met en veille automatique suite à un problème de surchauffe. Dès que ça se produit une fois, c'est bon pour toutes les 3 minutes. Selon un widget , le CPU est à 74°C et c'est toujours dans ces températures là qu'il craque ...
> 
> ...


La température de coupure est de 85°C pour le CPU avec temperature monitor.
Regarde ce post aussi.
Il y a aussi un driver EPSON qui bouffe anormalement du CPU. a vérifier





			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Surchauffe:
> 
> -Un imac G5 à donf (100% calcul lourd) chauffe à 60-65 degrés.Au dela il brasse de l'air chaud ou n'arrive pas a évacuer ou transmettre sa chaleur au ventirad.



Chez moi,  c'est 75°C et 3000 tr/mn pour le ventilo


----------



## Imaginus (20 Juin 2006)

Deja bu (voir post 32) de ce thread.


----------



## Jec (20 Juin 2006)

Merci pour vos conseils !

Je viens de me mettre dans un coin du bureau ou il fait plus frais, en pensant que ça pourrait aider mais il vient de me refaire le coup ... si je vais dans l'historique du system.log ces textes apparaissent .... :
___________________________________________________
system.log :

  Description :    Historique des événements système
  Taille :    280.85 Ko
  Dernière modification :    20.06.06 14:49
  Emplacement :    /var/log/system.log
  Contenu récent :    ...
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [2] "CPU Voltage" Type:"voltage" Id:2 CUR:12.13248 V
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [3] "CPU T-Diode" Type:"temp" Id:0 CUR:85.59188 C
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [4] "Hard drive" Type:"temperature" Id:4 CUR:48.0 C
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: IOHWCtrlLoops:
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [0] "Clock Slew" Id:0 MetaState:1 "Force Reduced Speed"
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [1] "PowerMac8,1 A System Fans" Id:1 MetaState:0 "Normal"
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [2] "CPU Fan" Id:2 MetaState:0
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: ---------------------------------
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: Thermal Manager: max temperature exceeded for 30 seconds, forcing system sleep
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: SMU_Neo2_PlatformPlugin core dump:
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: IOHWControls:
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: AirPort:  Link DOWN 
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [0] "System" Type:"fan-rpm" Id:0 TGT:3207 CUR:3202
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [1] "CPU" Type:"fan-rpm" Id:1 TGT:5600 CUR:5593
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: USBF:    2706.861    AppleUSBOHCI[0x1e80000] Processing WDH before suspending
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [2] "Hard Drive" Type:"fan-rpm" Id:2 TGT:2500 CUR:2498
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e launchd: Server 0 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[112]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jun 20 14:48:35 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [3] "sysclk slew" Type:"slew" Id:100 TGT:0 CUR:0
Jun 20 14:48:12 imac-g5-de-john-e configd[32]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jun 20 14:48:35 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: IOHWSensors:
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [0] "CPU Power" Type:"power" Id:5 CUR:10.13815 W
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [1] "CPU Current" Type:"current" Id:1 CUR:1.3456 A
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [2] "CPU Voltage" Type:"voltage" Id:2 CUR:12.13248 V
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [3] "CPU T-Diode" Type:"temp" Id:0 CUR:86.5224 C
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [4] "Hard drive" Type:"temperature" Id:4 CUR:48.0 C
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: IOHWCtrlLoops:
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [0] "Clock Slew" Id:0 MetaState:1 "Force Reduced Speed"
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [1] "PowerMac8,1 A System Fans" Id:1 MetaState:0 "Normal"
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [2] "CPU Fan" Id:2 MetaState:0
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: ---------------------------------
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: System Sleep
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: System Wake
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: Wake event 0020
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: USB caused wake event (OHCI)
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: FireWire (OHCI) Apple ID 52 built-in: handleSelfIDInt - received quads == 0. issuing bus reset
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][willTerminate]
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][handleStop][00-13-c2-00-1e-1c] Stopped.
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][free]
Jun 20 14:48:36 imac-g5-de-john-e lookupd[368]: lookupd (version 365) starting - Tue Jun 20 14:48:36 2006
Jun 20 14:48:38 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: AirPort:  Link UP:  "meo network" - 000fcc305da8 - chan 7
Jun 20 14:48:38 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: AFPSleepWakeHandler:  waking up
Jun 20 14:48:41 imac-g5-de-john-e launchd: Server 0 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[368]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jun 20 14:48:41 imac-g5-de-john-e lookupd[375]: lookupd (version 365) starting - Tue Jun 20 14:48:41 2006
Jun 20 14:48:41 imac-g5-de-john-e configd[32]: posting notification com.apple.system.config.network_change
Jun 20 14:48:41 imac-g5-de-john-e launchd: Server 16c17 in bootstrap 1103 uid 0: "/usr/sbin/lookupd"[375]: exited abnormally: Hangup
Jun 20 14:48:41 imac-g5-de-john-e lookupd[376]: lookupd (version 365) starting - Tue Jun 20 14:48:41 2006
Jun 20 14:48:43 imac-g5-de-john-e mDNSResponder: Repeated transitions for interface en1 (192.168.1.36); delaying packets by 5 seconds
Jun 20 14:48:47 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOAppleBluetoothHIDDriver][init] IOBluetoothHIDDriver 1.1.4
Jun 20 14:48:47 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOAppleBluetoothHIDDriver][free]
Jun 20 14:48:47 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][init] IOBluetoothHIDDriver 1.1.4
Jun 20 14:48:47 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][handleStart][00-13-c2-00-1e-1c] Done.
Jun 20 14:48:47 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][sendData][00-13-c2-00-1e-1c] Outstanding transaction collision
Jun 20 14:48:47 imac-g5-de-john-e kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHIDDriver][setReportWL][00-13-c2-00-1e-1c] Could not send SET_REPORT command via control channel
_________________________________________

Si ça aide quelqu'un qui pourrait m'aider ... 
C'est certain qu'un petit nettoyage ne serait pas un luxe....


----------



## Laurent_h (20 Juin 2006)

Ce qu'on peut y voir brievement c'est que : 

Ton CPU est à 85.59 °C depuis 30s donc ton mac se met en veille pour refroidir
Ton ventilo de CPU est à 5593 tr/mn et ça, c'est enorme
Ton disque dur est à 48°C, donc ça, ça va

Conclusion, ton mac chauffe trop, le ventilo tourne à fond pour le refroidir et n'y arrive pas --> Il est plein de poussière ton Mac, ou la pate thermique en a un coup dans le nez, ou un processus te bouffe du CPU et fait chauffer le tout (voir Driver EPSON)

Le mieux, c'est de le démonter, et de souffler avec une bombe d'air sec (5&#8364; en grande surface) pour virer un max de poussière (surtout vers le G5).
Ensuite, tu remontes et tu nous dis.


----------



## Jec (20 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ton diagnostique Laurent_H !! Je vais donc le démonter, essayer de trouver une grand surface dans le trou où j'habite et souffler tout ça ....

Concernant le démontage, vu qu'il ressemble, niveau visserie , à une boîte de conserve, j'imagine qu'il faut attaquer par la grille dessous et "tirer" dehors ce que je peux au fur et à mesure ?! Ou si vous avez un site sur une marche à suivre pour le décapsuler c'est volontier car j'ai un peu cherché mais pas trouvé ...  :mouais:


----------



## Dramis (20 Juin 2006)

Il faut absolument que tu le démontes, ne souffle pas d'air dans la trappe, ça sert à rien, mais si tu doutes, tu peux aller dans un apple center, ils peuvent te le faire.


----------



## Laurent_h (20 Juin 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton diagnostique Laurent_H !! Je vais donc le démonter, essayer de trouver une grand surface dans le trou où j'habite et souffler tout ça ....
> 
> Concernant le démontage, vu qu'il ressemble, niveau visserie , à une boîte de conserve, j'imagine qu'il faut attaquer par la grille dessous et "tirer" dehors ce que je peux au fur et à mesure ?! Ou si vous avez un site sur une marche à suivre pour le décapsuler c'est volontier car j'ai un peu cherché mais pas trouver ...  :mouais:


De quand date ton iMac ? Est-ce une RevA, B ou C ?

Dans le cas de A et B, l'ouvrir est un jeu d'enfant.
1-Tu le pose écran face à une serviette éponge bien seche 
2-Tu dévisses à fond les 3 vis du dessous ; elles ne s'enlevent pas (pour éviter de les perdre)
3-Tu soulèves par le pied depuis les vis jusqu'au sommet du Mac, et ça vient tout seul 

Pour une Rev C (octobre 2005 --> Mac Intel), c'est plus délicat et perso, je le ferait faire dans un AppleCenter


----------



## Jec (20 Juin 2006)

Ok,cool! 
Reste plus qu'à trouver cet air sec .. merci encore !! Je reviendrai pour donner des news !! 

Bonne fin de journe !! 

Edit : en fait je ne sais plus de quand il date, millieu de l'été passé... pas de problème, ça n'est pas un de fin d'année !!


----------



## lopoOM (21 Juin 2006)

bonjour,
pouvez vous me donner le lien pour télécharger le widget cité dans le premier message
merci d'avance


----------



## Laurent_h (21 Juin 2006)

Alors tu as :

iStatNano
iStatPro (excellent! )
Temperature monitor widget(celui que j'utilise)


----------



## Jec (22 Juin 2006)

Des nouvelles !!! 

Alors démontage, tout bien nettoyé, remonté, allumé, bossé un moment ... et PAF  rebelotte.. surchauffe . Cette fois ça va être le brancard et direction l'infirmerie, voir salle de chirurgie... J'espère que c'est pas un trop gros blème ... 

En fait, j'ai démonté que le ventilo d'entrée du G5 car bien encrassé.Et soufflé sur le reste. Me demande si je ne vais pas essayer de l'ouvrir à nouveau et sortir le boitier du G5, souffler directement dedans.. si c'est possible... c'est la galère quoi !!


----------



## Imaginus (22 Juin 2006)

****** mais je parle dans le vide ou quoi ?
Demonte ton ventirad et nettoye le CPU et remet de la pate thermique correctement !!


----------



## mw3 (22 Juin 2006)

En juillet dernier,j'ai acheté 3 imac G5 20" (revB).

2 présentent des symptomes identiques.

Ils s'arrêtent tout seul.

J'ai cru au début qu'il s'agissait d'un problème de surchauffe, mais l'arrêt est aléatoire, parfois à 50°, parfois 10 seconde après le démarrage d'une machine éteinte depuis plusieurs heures..

Le premier (numéro de série commençant par W8525...) à commencé en avril et est retourné en SAV.
Retour en mai avec changement système ventillation.
Pas d'amélioration et retour SAV.
Il revient en juin avec changement carte-mère et alim.
Toujours le même problème et renvoie en SAV.
Solution commerciale en négociation.

Le second (numéro de série commençant par W8525...) me fait le même plan depuis une semaine...
Lundi : SAV !

le troisième (numéro de série commençant par W8531...) marche parfaitement.


----------



## Jec (22 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi je dois avoir besoin d'un bon coup de nettoyage !!!..
Scuse, j'avais jamais vraiment ouvert de mac avant ...(juste des PC &#224; la batte de baseball  ) alors savoir qui est quoi .. 

Ok, reouverture et nettoyage.... mais c'est donc quoi cette pate thermique ?! Je pensais que c'&#233;tait les joints gris entre les &#233;l&#233;ments... :rateau:

Edit : mw3, je ne sais pas si c'est le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, le miens se met en veille mais ne s'&#233;teind pas...


----------



## mw3 (22 Juin 2006)

ce n'est peut-être pas le même problème...
mais vérifie ton numéro de serie (sous le pied du Imac).

la pâte thermique est dans le carter du processeur.


----------



## Jec (23 Juin 2006)

Mon numéro de série commence par W8519.. ouais pas terrible tout ça. Je vais renettoyer ça ce week-end. :sleep:


----------



## Jec (5 Juillet 2006)

Bon ....nettoyé, pas mieux ...il continue... je vais l'amener chez le Doc ... sur suisse, z'avez une idée ou c'est les plus pro pour opérer ?! c'est que le Mac shop de Fribourg où il a été acheté a fermé .. disons direction lausanne ça le fait aussi !

Merci encore pour votre aide !


----------



## Xdams (7 Juillet 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Bon ....nettoyé, pas mieux ...il continue... je vais l'amener chez le Doc ... sur suisse, z'avez une idée ou c'est les plus pro pour opérer ?! c'est que le Mac shop de Fribourg où il a été acheté a fermé .. disons direction lausanne ça le fait aussi !
> 
> Merci encore pour votre aide !




Salut ....

Après mon premier G5 isight qui à implosé le second avait le m^me symptome .... c'était l'alim qui était morte ... retour au magasin FNAC et changement de l'alim .... depuis 2 mois nickel ....

Tcho
XD


----------



## Jec (10 Juillet 2006)

Je vais en tenir compte et en avertir le doc qui va le recevoir demain !! J'ai trouvé un réparateur sur loz qui me semblait ... réparateur ...


----------



## macintroll (10 Juillet 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Je vais en tenir compte et en avertir le doc qui va le recevoir demain !! J'ai trouvé un réparateur sur loz qui me semblait ... réparateur ...



Bon j'ai le même soucis sur un imac Rev A ... (la série defectueuse)
Surchauffe, mise en veille auto... l'ordi est propre et ne fesait pas ca avant...il est monté jusqu'aux limites (85°) 

Coup de fil au revendeur Apple , diagnostique rapide : " on va lui changer la Carte mère".

Apparement je ne suis pas le seul dans le cas. Mais le plus important c'est que *ca passe en garantie*.

Voila c'est pas cool mais je crois que c'est pas du à un problème d'utilisation....
Les premièers série ont des composants défectueux qui chauffent...

:hosto:


----------



## marcuse (10 Juillet 2006)

Je me sens moins seul en lisant tous les soucis de bruits et de surchauffe 
Mon mien à moi est un 20p des débuts et il a bien marché, en silence et tout, pendant un peu plus d'un an. Carte vidéo naze il y a deux mois, changement de carte-maman et depuis galère: d'abord ventilos en action même en activité faible et toujours au même petit rythme
Résultat T° monte et vers 85 ça plante et ça coupe! 
Insupportable, je suis revenu vers mon iBook G3 silencieux et lent comme la limace!
Quand mon revendeur daignera réapparaître (abandon estival), on va renvoyer la bête et espérer qu'en changeant alim et CM (si garantie) on pourra sauver l'animal.
Sinon euthanasie ou don pour utilisation en Sibérie, dans environnement bruyant et glacial!
Faire offre 
:mouais:


----------



## Moïna (11 Juillet 2006)

mw3 a dit:
			
		

> En juillet dernier,j'ai acheté 3 imac G5 20" (revB).
> 
> 2 présentent des symptomes identiques.
> 
> ...


Bonjour !
J'ai le même problème que mw3 avec mon Imac G5 20'. Je n'ai pas regardé le numéro de série, mais il date de décembre 2004. En janvier 2005 on m'a changé la carte mère, "sous garantie" en insistant un peu. A nouveau, aujourd'hui, six mois après, ça recommence ! Pourrais-je savoir quelle procédure il faut entamer pour résoudre ce problème qui, apparemment, n'est pas unique.
Merci de me répondre rapidement car c'est mon outil de travail.


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Juillet 2006)

Moïna a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> J'ai le même problème que mw3 avec mon Imac G5 20'. Je n'ai pas regardé le numéro de série, mais il date de décembre 2004. En janvier 2005 on m'a changé la carte mère, "sous garantie" en insistant un peu. A nouveau, aujourd'hui, six mois après, ça recommence ! Pourrais-je savoir quelle procédure il faut entamer pour résoudre ce problème qui, apparemment, n'est pas unique.
> Merci de me répondre rapidement car c'est mon outil de travail.



Salut,

Uns seule procédure : contacter le SAV d'Apple


----------



## Moïna (11 Juillet 2006)

Merci ! Effectivement, c'est le plus évident, mais peut-être pas le plus facile...
Une question à mw3 : fume-t-il ? Car il m'a été dit par le SAV d'Apple, la première fois, que cela pouvait en être la cause... Si ce n'est pas son cas, cela pourrait me servir d'argument, en plus des numéros de série.

A+


----------



## mw3 (11 Juillet 2006)

Non, désolé, mes deux imac g5 20" revB actuellement en SAV ne fument pas...
Je dois, incessament sous peu, récupérer (pour la troisième fois de suite !) le premier...
On m'avait parlé d'une "solution commerciale", mais apparement, ils ont encore changé des pièces (déjà changé : ventillation en mai, alimentation et carte-mère en juin).
Je me bats actuellement pour que le second ne reste pas aussi 3 mois...


----------



## mw3 (11 Juillet 2006)

heu... je ne fume pas non plus...
enfin, pas dans les pièces où sont les ordis...


----------



## Moïna (12 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour, mw3 !

Effectivement, je parlais bien de vous... pour la cigarette ! Heureusement, le Mac, lui, ne fume pas... Il ne manquerait plus que ça !
De toute façon, j'ai constaté, en allant sur le site d'Apple, qu'une extension de garantie était accordée (2 ans) pour certaines séries, dont ma machine fait partie, en raison de problèmes d'alimentation anormaux. Je vais creuser cette voie-là. Peut-être les vôtres en font-elles partie aussi ? Vous trouverez les numéros de série incriminés sur le site d'Apple, dans "Support Imac G5".
En tout cas, merci de m'avoir répondu.
A+


----------



## macinside (18 Juillet 2006)

euh ... le document d'Apple (partie public) est incomplet, les seuls alimentations qui peuvent &#234;tre prise en charge sont celle qui ont &#233;t&#233; monter pour les machines d'Am&#233;rique du  nord et du japon, le reste du monde n'est pas concern&#233;


----------



## Jec (20 Juillet 2006)

J'ai eu un retour du réparateur !
Ventilo à changer ... suite des événements et test dès retour de la bécane !


----------



## marseillelaciotat (24 Juillet 2006)

Salut, j'avais un iMac G5 rev B 20" 1Go 10.4. Il a commenc&#233; &#224; s'arr&#234;ter tout seul en mars 2006 (il n'avait pas un an), on lui a chang&#233; une premi&#232;re carte m&#232;re, puis l'alim, puis une seconde carte m&#232;re. En mai 2006 l'alim a de nouveau &#233;t&#233; chang&#233;e. J'ai entre temps achet&#233; une extension AppleCare. Fin mai 2006 le probl&#232;me s'est reproduit et Apple a d&#233;cid&#233; de le changer par un Core Duo. Je pense que ces mahcines ont &#233;t&#233; mal pens&#233;es. Mon G5 surchauffait &#224; plus de 85&#176;C depuis mars 2006. Est-ce un probl&#232;me mat&#233;riel, logiciel, d'usure, les 4 r&#233;parations successives n'ont pas r&#233;ussies &#224; le dire.


----------



## bugman (24 Juillet 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Surchauffe:
> -Un imac G5 &#224; donf (100% calcul lourd) chauffe &#224; 60-65 degr&#233;s.Au dela il brasse de l'air chaud ou n'arrive pas  a &#233;vacuer ou transmettre sa chaleur au ventirad.



Lut !

Heu !?!   Tu es sur de ton coup l&#224;, parce que mon G5 est &#224; 66-69°C (CPU) sans calculs de malade actuellement et les ventilos sont plus que discrets !

@+


----------



## Jec (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour ! 

Alors j'ai eu le mec du magasin où mon ordio est en vacances ... il me dit qu'il a un bon nombre d'Imac a réviser avec le même problème ! La raison ... la canicule ! Paraît que c'est un problème qui surgit lors de l'utilisation de la machine dans un local ou la température dépasse 33°C. (fait chaud dans mon bureau mais il ne me semblait pas autant ...). lE ventilateur tourne mais plus l'air est trop chaud pour refroidir suffisament . il a fait une demande à Apple pour avoir plus d'infos, éventuellement changer le ventilo si je lui demande, mais il n'est même pas certain que ça va changer quelque chose ...

Pôle nord ou nouvelle bécanne ?! :rateau:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (27 Juillet 2006)

Nous avons aussi des coups de fils de clients paniqu&#233;s par la surchauffe des Core Duo. Avec des temp&#233;ratures comme on a en ce moment, les machines n'appr&#233;cient pas !

En cas de surchauffe excessive, le Mac s'&#233;teindra de lui-m&#234;me...


----------



## mw3 (27 Juillet 2006)

J'ai recupéré avant-hier un des deux Imac g5 20" revB en SAV, le problème était lié à l'alim.

Un défaut de fabrication concerne toute une série d'alim, problème finissant par griller la carte-mère.

Le mac récupéré avait déjà eu un changement d'alim (et de carte-mère...), mais elle faisait partie de la mauvaise série : re-carte-mère grillée !

 D'après le personnel du SAV, Apple a indentifié le problème et remplace les alims par une nouvelle série.

L'Imac avec la nouvelle alim est en fonctionnement depuis 48h dans une pièce (volontairement) surchauffée (36° hier) et ne présente aucun symptôme, les ventillos ne font aucun bruit, aucun indice de surchauffe;


----------



## Pooley (27 Juillet 2006)

ou qu'on peut trouver les numeros de series des macs/alims concernées? le probleme est quand meme pris en charge hors garantie?


----------



## mw3 (27 Juillet 2006)

Je n'ai aucune information autre que les dires du gars du SAV...

Mes deux Imac défectueux ont un numéro de série commençant par W8525...


----------



## lamidenis (15 Septembre 2007)

Salut,
mon imac G5 (isight) commence à se faire entendre... 
Ce doit être les ventilos qui se sont encrassés (je l'ai depuis 1 an 1/2), mais voilà : d'après ce que tout le monde raconte, c'est très périlleux de l'ouvrir...

Ouvrir le bas et y souffler (avec un gros soufflet, pas une petite bombe aérosol) peut-il servir à quelque chose ou pas du tout ?? 

Merci de me répondre, je commence à m'inquiéter du bruit, pas gênant mais pas rassurant non plus. :rose:


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Septembre 2007)

Faut pas avoir peur de sauver son Mac de surchauffe 

Par contre utiliser une soufflette ne fait que d&#233;placer la poussi&#232;re. Regarde si tu ne peux pas utiliser un petit aspirateur pas trop puissant, ou alors un pinceau et un aspirateur m&#233;nager tenu &#224; bonne distance.

Ca lui fera du bien


----------



## lamidenis (16 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Faut pas avoir peur de sauver son Mac de surchauffe
> 
> Par contre utiliser une soufflette ne fait que déplacer la poussière. Regarde si tu ne peux pas utiliser un petit aspirateur pas trop puissant, ou alors un pinceau et un aspirateur ménager tenu à bonne distance.
> 
> Ca lui fera du bien



Sans ouvrir le mac on est bien d'accord ? (enfin, juste la plaque du bas avec un tournevis torx).

Je disais un soufflet mais c'est vrai ce que tu dis... Par contre je n'ai pas d'aspi, ni mini ni ménager...  

C'est maintenant que je me prends à rêver d'un mac pro qui s'ouvre et se nettoie en un clin d'oeil !


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Septembre 2007)

Ben le mieux c'est ouvrir le capeau quand m&#234;me. Tu peux utiliser une s&#232;che-cheveux en mode FROID !

En souflant de c&#244;t&#233; avec un pinceau &#231;a devrait &#234;tre efficace...

Voil&#224; un t&#233;moignage que j'ai trouv&#233; :

_J'ai moi-m&#234;me un iMac G5 (premi&#232;re version) et j'ai derni&#232;rement connu le bonheur d'entendre les ventilateurs de mon ordi se surmener aussit&#244;t que je demandais un peu plus de puissance. Je me suis donc rappel&#233; l'article de Septembre 2005 sur la ventilation du G5 et la poussi&#232;re qui s'y accumule. N'&#233;tant pas tr&#232;s bien &#233;quip&#233;, je me suis quand m&#234;me mis au d&#233;fi de nettoyer cette r&#233;gion sans tout d&#233;monter. J'ai donc enlev&#233; le couvercle du ventilo du CPU, puis j'ai souff&#233; TR&#200;S TR&#200;S fort dans l'embouchure, de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s concentr&#233; entre les l&#232;vres. On peut voir les poussi&#232;res qui se sont dirig&#233;es vers l'ext&#233;rieur et sont rest&#233;es pris dans l'alu perfor&#233;. Un petit coup d'aspirateur et puis voil&#224;, tout fonctionne normalement et les ventilos ne s'emballent plus! L'id&#233;al serait peut-&#234;tre d'utiliser simultan&#233;ment un aspirateur et une bombe soufflante, quitte &#224; cr&#233;er un cache en carton pour canaliser son flux. Dans tous les cas et avec tous les moyens, nous vous invitons pour la survie &#224; long terme de votre iMac et accessoirement de vos oreilles, &#224; essayer de d&#233;poussi&#233;rer votre machine._

Un petit lien par ici...

Un autre par l&#224;...


----------



## lamidenis (16 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Ben le mieux c'est ouvrir le capeau quand même. Tu peux utiliser une sèche-cheveux en mode FROID !
> 
> En souflant de côté avec un pinceau ça devrait être efficace...
> 
> ...



Salut,
C'est sympa mais j'avais déjà lu ces articles... Le problème c'est qu'ils parlent tous d'iMac rev A ou B, mais jamais d'iMac rev C avec iSight intégrée. Et ces derniers sont, d'après certains témoignages, quasi impossibles à ouvrir. Je ne sais pas si c'est vrai mais ça me fait très peur...
Je suis pour des solutions de contournement, comme ton idée du sèche-cheveux, pourquoi pas ! Mais le mien ne souffle que du chaud je crois bien ! :rose: 

En fait la question est celle-ci : quand j'aurai dévissé les plaques en bas (celle de la RAM et celle avec les vis Torx, est-ce que j'aurai accés au dos de l'iMac ou pas ? J'ai peur qu'un fil (de l'isight ?) se balade et que je l'arrache... 
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur le net sur l'ouverture de l'iMac rev C !!!!

@+
et merci


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (16 Septembre 2007)

Je vais interroger mon service technique mardi matin, si tu peux attendre jusque l&#224;...


----------



## lamidenis (17 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Je vais interroger mon service technique mardi matin, si tu peux attendre jusque là...


 
Oui ! 
C'est trèèèèès gentil de ta part.


----------



## lamidenis (22 Septembre 2007)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:


> Je vais interroger mon service technique mardi matin, si tu peux attendre jusque là...



up


----------



## franky rabbit (5 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon iMac G5 redémarre sans prévenir depuis une semaine (ce doit être un Rév b). Ca arrive n'importe quand ! J'essaies de surveiller avec iStat pro, mais pas évident... J'ai démonté la bestiole pour enlever la poussière, notamment dans la grille au bas de l'écran. Merci pour l'astuce du dépoussièrage du G5, car sinon je ne voyais pas comment néttoyer. Il faut juste trouver une bombe à air, maintenant !
Sinon je n'ai pas d'explication rationnelle de ces plantages, même après 1h30 de Apple HardwareTest !


----------



## Moïna (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comme je vous l'ai dit sur un message précédent, mon G5 recommençait à s'éteindre tout seul, six mois après le changement de la carte mère défectueuse. Puis, comme cela ne s'est plus trop produit, j'ai laissé courir.
Depuis le début de cette année (2008), il fait des coupures peu après le démarrage, surtout quand je ne l'ai pas utilisé depuis quelques jours.
Et depuis septembre, le problème s'aggrave. Tant et si bien que je ne l'utilise plus pour mon travail. Heureusement, j'ai un MacBook qui me dépanne bien...
Je n'arrive pas à obtenir le nouveau numéro de série résultant du changement de carte mère. Il ne figure plus dans le menu Pomme. Et sous le pied, c'est celui d'origine. Mon revendeur fait la sourde oreille et le technicien (soi disant) ne me prend pas au téléphone.
Je voudrais vérifier si la nouvelle carte mère (mise en place début 2006) ne fait pas partie aussi des lots défectueux. Pensez-vous qu'en l'ouvrant je pourrai avoir accès à ce numéro ? Ou pensez-vous que le SAV d'Apple par téléphone peut l'avoir ?
J'ai la mauvaise impression que je me fais prendre pour une... 
Que me conseillez-vous de faire ? Je n'ai pas vraiment envie de me payer une carte mère et voudrais avoir des" armes" pour discuter le bout de gras...
Merci d'avance. Cordialement.


----------



## franky rabbit (22 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

A priori c'est un problème d'alimentation. J'ai eu le problème il y a un an. Vois sur le site apple si le n° de série de ta machine est pris en charge pour ce problème connu sur les G5. Si c'est le cas, un site agréé de maintenance te fera l'échange de la pièce défectueuse gratuitement. Au passage j'ai cummulé les emmerdement sur mon iMac G5 car six mois après j'ai dû faire changer la carte mère pour cause de problème sur la carte graphique soudée dessus. Apple a été très commerciale de me prendre cette seconde réparation en charge car sinon c'est 750 &#8364; !!! Mauvaise série il parait, c'est parait-il très rare...

Bonne chance pour la réparation !


----------



## Moïna (23 Octobre 2008)

Merci Frankie Rabbit, mais comme on m'a déjà changé la carte mère "sous garantie" pour les mêmes causes, je voudrais savoir si de telles récidives se sont déjà produites avec une nouvelle prise en charge d'Apple.


----------



## franky rabbit (23 Octobre 2008)

Moïna a dit:


> Merci Frankie Rabbit, mais comme on m'a déjà changé la carte mère "sous garantie" pour les mêmes causes, je voudrais savoir si de telles récidives se sont déjà produites avec une nouvelle prise en charge d'Apple.



Si ton mac s'éteint n'importe quand, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être d'autre à part l'alimentation... Je vois mal comment une pièce déjà échangée par Apple, fusse-t-elle la carte mère, soit défectueuse. Il faut voir le problème ailleurs je pense.
Pour ma part j'ai déjà 2 prises en charge apple pour la même machine, dont une durant les 3 premières années pour l'alimentation et la seconde 15 jours après ces 3 mêmes années. Apple a été sympa et avait enregistré que j'avais déjà changé le superdrive quasiment jamais utilisé au bout d'un an et demi (de ma poche cette fois). La prise en charge dépend de l'histoire de la machine et si elle fait partie ou non d'une mauvaise série, ce qui arrive parfois. Une machine sans pépin et c'est la note salée assurée en cas de grosse panne au delà de 3 ans et un peu plus, que l'on ait opté ou non pour l'applecare.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (23 Octobre 2008)

Il faut prendre contact avec Apple rapidement : 0825 888 024


----------

